# Touche Delete sur Macbook



## Osborne (3 Juillet 2010)

oui, je sais : il n'y en a pas :rateau: ! D'où ma question : à part passer par un pavé numérique externe, existe t'il une combinaison de touches qui permette de remplir l'action de cette touche manquante au clavier ?
Merci .


----------



## Membre supprimé 175999 (3 Juillet 2010)

Ouiii j'ai vu ça sur le forum ya pas longtems. Cmd+ touche retour y msemble.


----------



## Pouasson (3 Juillet 2010)

Je confirme. 

Cmd + <--


----------



## Osborne (3 Juillet 2010)

Merci  !


----------



## Calderan (5 Juillet 2010)

chez moi c'est la touche 'fn' + <--


----------



## r e m y (5 Juillet 2010)

Calderan a dit:


> chez moi c'est la touche 'fn' + <--




Chez moi aussi....


----------



## Osborne (5 Juillet 2010)

ben oui : Remy et Calderan ont raison ! C'est bien Fn + <-- ....
J'ai testé. Comme quoi faut pas toujours se fier aux premières impressions :mouais:.
Merci à tous.


----------



## Pouasson (6 Juillet 2010)

Bein ça doit dépendre des génération de Macbook alors, car le mien c'est bel et bien Cmd+<--


----------



## daffyb (6 Juillet 2010)

Pouasson a dit:


> Bein ça doit dépendre des génération de Macbook alors, car le mien c'est bel et bien Cmd+<--



cmd+<-- permet d'envoyer un fichier à la corbeille
fn+<-- permet de supprimer un caractère à droite du curseur de saisie


----------



## Pouasson (6 Juillet 2010)

Ah. J'utilisais ce terme "delete", pour la commande envoyant à la corbeille quand j'étais sous Windows. D'où la confusion, mea culpa, et merci pour l'info.


----------



## Rémi M (6 Juillet 2010)

daffyb a dit:


> cmd+<-- permet d'envoyer un fichier à la corbeille
> fn+<-- permet de supprimer un caractère à droite du curseur de saisie



Merci de cette précision, car je pensais de la même manière que Pouasson


----------

